# Domane 5.9 or 6.2



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking at the 5.9 Domane or a Project One with the Di2. 

So, I can get either one and there's about a 600 dollar difference between the two.

Is the difference in cost for a fancier frame justified? I believe all other components are the same. 

I have a Giant Advanced Defy 0 already, but I have no idea how the 5 series stacks up.


----------



## Captainlip (Oct 24, 2012)

put simply yes!!! the 600 series carbon is worth the price in the quality of the carbon, the frame is lighter and has better strength to weight ratio.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't speak for the 5 series, but I tested a 6.2
WOW.
The bike is awesome, it absolutely flies uphill.
It also soaks up the road, especially compared to a six series Madone.
I also don't feel any less control in the steering.
I am finalizing my choices for a Project One Domane Six.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, it won't take me too much to encourage me. I've ridden both the Domane and Madone Six series. I really liked the Madone, but it's a lot like my Giant and I'm looking for something a bit different in feel. I absolutely love the Giant; it is a superb bike, I'm afraid maybe too much like the Madone. I'm completely sold on the Di2, and I like the geometry of the Domane.

Was just wondering if anyone knew if that price difference is reasonable, etc.


----------



## Captainlip (Oct 24, 2012)

very reasonable!


----------



## cubster4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Any idea on the availability with the new DI2?


----------



## Captainlip (Oct 24, 2012)

how is a madone like a giant in any way at all?


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, two weeks.


----------

